# Website to report infrastructure problems



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I seem to recall that some years ago there was mention of a website where we could report problems with the roads, pot holes, street lighting, etc. It was a national site but with a facility to direct your issue to the local camara.

Does anyone know what I'm on about and how I can find the website please?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

For the benefit of anyone finding this thread in the future, the website that I was referring to forms part of Porta de Cidadão and can be found here.

The list of problems that can be reported ranges from maintenance of streets and public spaces, through noise pollution and even abandoned animals amongst many others.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks JB have put it as part of the STICKY above


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Thanks JB have put it as part of the STICKY above


Thanks Siobhán. Great idea.


----------

